# New Georgia record striper



## fredw (Apr 5, 2009)

I rec'd this from Warren Turner:

See: http://www.stripedbasscc.org/

It appears that Terry McConnell has done twice what very few people have done just once in their lifetime. McConnell is just waiting for it to become official in both states 

DETAILS:
On April 3, 2009 while fishing with his son-in-law Daniel Moore, 57 year old Georgia resident Terry McConnell from Eastonolle, GA., caught what appears will be the new state record striped bass for both SC and GA. His catch has already been weighed on a certified scale at 63-pounds 4-ounces. Once certified by SC and GA DNR biologists as a striped Bass (Morone Saxatilis) it will be official. McConnell’s fish is poised to break his one record set just 7-years, 2-months, and 1-day ago when he caught a 59-pound 8-ounce striped bass on Lake Hartwell.  




“We were fishing on Lake Russell and at approximately 6:30 PM we had a rod with a blue back herring on a planer-board take off and Daniel got it. Then two more rods took off and I grabbed one”, stated McConnell. “I knew I had a monster because it took out over 45-yards before I even got to the rod, and because Daniel was able to catch both of the other fish which were in the 20-plus pound range. After about 10-minutes I looked at the reel and the spool was beginning to show. I knew I had to stop the fish so I cranked down on the drag and was able to get about 10 or so yards back on the spool.”  McConnell reported that the fight lasted about 35-minutes. And, after they got the monster securely in the boat they continued to fish into the evening because they knew they could not get to a certified scale.

As stated above, McConnell’s striped bass is poised to break both the GA and SC state records. The GA record has lasted almost 42 years and was set by Kelly Ward with a 63-pound striped bass from the Oconee River on May 30, 1967. McConnell’s current SC state record striped bass of 59-pound 8-ounces was caught on February 2, 2002 on Lake Hartwell. Prior to that James Robinson held the SC record with a 56-pound striped bass caught from Lake Russell. Sam Porter of Greenville had the record for a period with a 55-pound 12-ounce fish caught from Thurmond Reservoir (Clarks Hill Lake). Porter’s fish broke the long standing record from lake Moultrie by the Late stock car driver Tiny Lund who set the first SC record in 1963 at 55-pounds even. 


McConnell's fish replaces as South Carolina's all-tackle record for freshwater striped bass (Morone Saxatilis) a 56-pound striped bass caught by James Robinson of McCormick on March 24, 2001, from Lake Russell in Abbeville County. Sam Porter of Greenville held the previous state record for striped bass with a 55-pound, 12-ounce fish caught in 1993 from Lake Thurmond. Porter's striper surpassed by 12 ounces the long-standing record set in 1963 in Lake Moultrie by "Tiny" Lund, the late stock car driver.





CONSERVATION IS THE KEY!
McConnell has caught a number of big fish but prefers to releases most of the big stripers he catches in the hopes that it will pay off down the road. When McConnell caught to current SC state record was quoted saying "If you let them grow, maybe somebody else will get a chance at it.” Well it sure paid off for him again! 


The Striped Bass Conservation Coalition (SBCC) promotes responsible catch and release. Also the SBCC has been working with anglers, the GA and SC DNR, and the SC Legislature to try and establish Lake Russell as a trophy striped bass fishery with limited creel and size restrictions. Currently the fishery has no annual stocking program yet follows the same creel and size restrictions as the other Savannah River lakes that do receive annual stocking. Lake Russell not only has the ability of producing a number of trophy striped bass, many fisheries experts believe it has the proper habitat to produce a world record striped bass in the future. If you are interested in helping us with this effort, contact us.



WHAT SHOULD YOU DO IF YOU THINK YOU HAVE A STATE RECORD FISH?
Check with the Fisheries Department with your state for their specific procedures.  In South Carolina, the SCDNR states that anglers who think they have a new state or world record freshwater fish should take it as soon as possible to the nearest set of state certified scales - such as grocery store scales. Two people at least 18 years old should witness the weighing of a potential state record fish. The witnesses will need to sign a state affidavit form once the angler obtains it from the DNR, so be sure to get the witnesses' addresses and phone numbers. 


If you think you've caught a state record fish, take immediate steps to preserve the fish until a state fisheries biologist can verify it. It can be placed on ice, but freezing is preferred. Lightly wet the fish and wrap it in a dark, plastic bag. If possible, take a picture of the fish while it is still fresh for additional documentation. To record the fish officially, contact Shirley Clark, Freshwater Fish Records Program, Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Division, PO Box 167, Columbia, SC 29202, (803) 734-3943


----------



## Hunter Haven (Apr 5, 2009)

Man that is GREAT... Congrats to the fisherman


----------



## 28gage (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread needs pictures...............


----------



## tfields (Apr 5, 2009)

28gage said:


> This thread needs pictures...............



Ummm, yeah!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome. I can't imagine fighting that beast.


----------



## Mikemad (Apr 6, 2009)

*Picture of the BEAST!*

Here ya go.


----------



## fredw (Apr 6, 2009)

Goodness.....what a beast.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 6, 2009)

I wonder how old that beast is?!?!?

man, what a catch!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 6, 2009)

Dear lord!

I better purchase some fresh line before I go back to Russell!


----------



## The Captain (Apr 6, 2009)

Gonna need a big frying pan for that one! Good Job!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 6, 2009)

Man, what a giant!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 6, 2009)

*63 flat*

I thought that Kelly's fish was 63lbs 8oz. Wish I could find it that way, but that was what he told me last time I asked him bout it.


----------



## keats (Apr 6, 2009)

good god, great one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 8, 2009)

That is a BEAST!


----------



## BradMyers (Jun 26, 2009)

*DNR Press Release*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

STEPHENS COUNTY RESIDENT TIES STATE RECORD STRIPED BASS!

SOCIAL CIRCLE, Ga. (June 26, 2009) - Angler Terry McConnell of Toccoa, Georgia had more than just a great day of fishing on Lake Richard B.
Russell on April 3, 2009 - he managed to catch a fish that tied a Georgia state record!  McConnell reeled in a 63 lbs., 49 ½ -inch striped bass using a blueback herring on a baitcast rod, according to the Georgia Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Resources Division. 
This catch ties the current striped bass state record, which was caught
from the Oconee River in 1967.    

“It is always exciting for anyone to reel in a state record as it reminds us that Georgia is such a fantastic place for anglers because there are so many fishing opportunities and resources available,” says WRD Fisheries Management Chief John Biagi.  “We hope that the recognition of this new state record will inspire experienced and novice anglers to get out and fish at any one of Georgia’s numerous lakes and rivers.  You might not catch a new state record, but odds are you will still have a great day of fishing.”

Striped bass (Morone saxatilis) belong to the temperate bass family. 
They have seven or eight heavy and distinct black stripes that run the length of their body.  They can reach weights of up to 80 pounds (current all tackle world record is 67 lbs. 8 oz., according to the International Game Fish Association) but most are between 5 and 25 pounds.  Division Fisheries Management personnel stocked 1 ½ million striped bass in Georgia rivers and reservoirs for angler enjoyment during the past year.

Information about state record fish can be found on the WRD website at www.gofishgeorgia.com or in the Sport Fishing Regulations Guidebook available at all WRD offices and all license agents.

Make plans now for your fishing trip, and don’t forget to introduce someone new to fishing!  For more information about fishing opportunities in Georgia, visit www.gofishgeorgia.com or call a WRD Fisheries Management Office (office contact information can be found online).


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (Jun 26, 2009)

HOLY!!

that is AWESOME!


----------

